# surf fishing in about 3 weeks



## mehill10 (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi Guys i just found this forum looks like a good place to post I live up in birmingham and i get down to the coast about 3 or 4 times a year I'm coming down in about 3 weeks I have never try fishing in November before 

Can someone give a ideal what i might expect to catch off the beach,at thejetties or the pier in pensacola i will bein gulf shores but because the pier is gone i have been driving up to pensacola the last few years tofish on the pier 

thanks


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

Fishing off the beach you should have a good shot at whiting, pompano and redfish. On the piers, pompano, whiting, bonito, possible king and spanish mackeral but really dependent on water temp. 

From Gulf Shores you could do well fishing Perdido pass and jettys, with the primary potential for redfish, flounder and trout. You could possibly even catch a pompano or two. Keep checking the fishing reports as your vacation gets closer.

Obie


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Alabama point will usually yield some bull reds in the winter. A bottom rig with a chunk of mullet.


----------



## mehill10 (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks for the replysand the help now for 1 more question 

will the Pompano still be around in 3 weeks


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

Sent you a PM


----------

